# Manche Dienste und Services unter IPV6 nicht erreichbar

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Hab hier ein IPV6 Netz, wenn ich mit IPV4 den localhost scanne, kommt folgendes raus:

```
PORT      STATE SERVICE

22/tcp    open  ssh

25/tcp    open  smtp

80/tcp    open  http

111/tcp   open  rpcbind

389/tcp   open  ldap

443/tcp   open  https

2049/tcp  open  nfs

5666/tcp  open  nrpe

10000/tcp open  snet-sensor-mgmt
```

Scanne ich mit IPV6 fehlen hier einige Dienste, diese sind dann auch nicht erreichbar:

```
nmap -6 localhost

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

80/tcp   open  http

111/tcp  open  rpcbind

389/tcp  open  ldap

443/tcp  open  https

2049/tcp open  nfs
```

Nehmen wir als Beispiel Webmin, dieses unterstützt laut Homepage IPV6 oder NRPE das unterstützt das ja auch. Wie bringe ich Dienste dazu auf IPV6 zu hören? Global ist alles mit IPV6 kompiliert. Bei meinem anderen Rechner tut z.B. das VDRliveplugin und cups nicht. Gibt es hierbei einfach die Unterstützung nicht, oder kann man das ganze irgendwie umleiten...

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

Du musst die Dienste generell schon einzeln selber so konfigurieren, dass Sie auf IPv6 laufen.

Webmin z.B. läuft ja über einen Webserver, dieser muss halt auch wissen, dass er auf IPv6 auch ausliefern soll.

Bye Py

----------

## hurra

Nrpe kann nur IPv6, wenn der xinetd verwendet wird.

----------

## Necoro

Bei einigen Diensten musst du ihnen explizit sagen, dass sie auf IPv6 hören sollen. Bei Postfix zB muss man explizit 'inet_protocols = all' setzen. Bei anderen muss man als Interface neben "0.0.0.0" (IPv4) auch "::" (IPv6) explizit hinzufügen.

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir da sehr weitergeholfen. Ich gehe jetzt von Service zu Service und aktiviere IPV6. Einige hab ich schon  :Smile: 

lg

boospy

----------

